# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Diskrēts pastiprinātājs galvas telefoniem "Dynalo".

## RudeWolf

Mūziku uz austiņām esmu klausījies jau kopš 2 gadu vecuma, kad iemācījos fātera Šārpam pārslēgties no FM uz Tape un vadu murškulī izķeksēju austiņas, kam skanēja abas puses. Pagāja divdesmit gadi, kad ik pa trim gadiem vai biežāk tiku mainījis dažādus portatīvās audioklausības produktus līdz kādu gadu mana māte izdomāja aizceļot uz Ņujorku. Katram bija jāsastāda sarakstiņš ar mantām, ko nopirkt lielajā BH Photo Video veikalā. Un, diemžēl, arī jāiedod piķi. Es jau sen sev biju meklējis nopietnākas austiņas un redzēju to kā izdevību kā tikt pie Grado SR80i. Pamatā šis produkts arī mani inficēja ar ideju, ka, iespējams, veids, kādā es līdz šim esmu klausījies mūziku ir lielos vilcienos greizs un impotents. Tāpat arī es sapratu, ka kvalitatīvāka tehnika man ļauj nevis atsvešināties no mūzikas baudījuma, kā daudzi gāna audiofīlus, bet gan daudz spilgtāk un niansētāk izjust to, ko mūziķis ir centies panākt ar savu veikumu. Patinot divus gadus uz priekšu- es jau biju ticis pie daudz glaunākajām Sennheiser HD650 austiņām, ko darbināju ar atsevišķu pastiprinātāju un ciparanalogo pārveidotāju FiiO E10. Lai arī skaņa bija patīkama, miera nebija tāpat!


Tā kā pateicoties ES ROHS regulām mūsu krastā ir diezgan bēdīgi ar austiņu pastiprinātājiem pieņemamās cenās, tad izlēmu par labu būvdarbiem. Ārzemju interneta portālos ir atrodami neskaitāmi austiņu pastiprinātāju dizaini. Nedomāju, ka cilvēks bez zināšanām elektronikā spēj saprast, kurš no tiem var būt labs, bet kurš- nē. Tā kā es vēlējos universālu pastiprinātāju, tad lampas uzreiz atmetu, jo saistīju tās ar ļoti izteiktu skaņas iekrāsojumu. Palika dizaini uz tranzistoriem vai mikroshēmām. Pēc lietotāju un paziņu atsauksmēm atlasīju AMB M^3 un Kevina Gilmora Dynalo kā iespējamos pretendentus manām vajadzībām. Abus no šiem aparātiem ir iespējams izgatavot iekļaujoties 200LVL budžetā, bet kā pieredze rāda- tos var izgatavot arī ar daudz, daudz lielākām izmaksām... Beigu beigās izvēle par labu krita tieši Dynalo, jo M^3 izmantoja trīs kanālu konfigurāciju, ko es stacionārā aparātā galīgi nesapratu un arī tagad nesaprotu. Arī šejieniešiem nopietni iebildumi pret Gilmora variantu nebija.

Te būs shēmiņa pašam pastiprinātājam-


Es savā gadījumā izmantoju trešās revīzijas shēmu, kas atrodama šeit. Tā gan būtiski neatšķirās no augstāk uzrādītās. Lai arī barošanai visoptimālākais risinājums šāda vienkārša projekta gadījumā būtu parasts LM regulators, tomēr es izvēlējos izmantot jau gatavu daudz sarežģītāku barošanas bloku Sigma22. Man galvenais bija, lai plates un detaļas būtu viegli pieejamas. Te būs shēma-


Abiem agregātiem izmantoju ieteiktās detaļas, ja neskaita Dynalo ieejas lauktranzistorus, kas dubultajā monolītpakā sen vairs nav pieejami. Piebildīšu, ka Dynalo shēmā var izmantot gandrīz jebkādus tranzistorus un tā visdrīzāk tāpat darbosies- pielasītus Toshiba 2SK170 un 2SJ74 lauktranzistorus ieejai es izvēlējos drīzāk nevis tehnisku, bet gan emocionālu apsvērumu vadīts. Beigu beigās- taisu tak sev. Pielasīju arī gaismas diodes ar vienādu sprieguma kritumu līdz volta simtdaļai. Atšķirībā no lauktranzistoriem tās nav dārgas un liekās vienmēr kaut kur saimniecībā var noderēt. Ļoti iespējams, ka pielasīšana noveda pie tā, ka pastiprinātāju bija iespējams bez līdzstrāvas servo iestatīt tā, ka izejā līdzdstrāva bija zem 1mV ar 2-4mV peldēšanu. Iespējams, ka man foruma biedri iebildīs, tomēr es ieteiktu pastiprinātāju būvēt ar DC Servo. Pirmkārt, tas pasargā no līdzstrāvas ieslēgšanās/izslēgšanās ciklos. Otrkārt- es nekad nevaru zināt, vai signāla avots, ko slēdzu klāt nav ar līdzstrāvu izejā, ko bez servo šis pastiprinātājs pareizina ar Ku. Vienreiz servo manas austiņas paglāba un ar to es īsti izmaiņas skaņā nejūtu. Pats galvenais- tas man ļauj nedomāt par līdzstrāvu izejā un mierīgāk klausīties mūziku.

Kā jau pirmziemniekam pienākas- montāžas laikā tika pieļautas arī pāris kļūdas. Viens no filtra kondensatoriem barošanas blokā eksplodēja, jo mīlestības pret simetriju dēļ to biju ielodējis nepareizā polaritātē. Otru kļūdu pieļāvu steigas dēļ- biju pirmoreiz izdzirdējis, kā pastiprinātājs skan un steidzoties tam barošanu pieslēdzu nepreizā polaritātē. Šī neuzmanības kļūda man maksāja dārgi, jo tika sabojāti pilnīgi visi pastiprinātāja platē esošie tranzistori. Tāpat arī Jurkinam nācās vairākas nedēļas atbildēt uz dažādiem muļķīgiem jautājumiem. Bet nav ļaunuma bez labuma- meklējot kļūdas es uzzināju ļoti daudz par savu pastiprinātāju un elektroniku kā tādu. Es arī iemācījos to, ka glaunu detaļu izmantošana pirmajā elektronikas projektā katru pieļauto kļūdu ievērojami sadārdzina.

Sākotnēji pastiprinātājam skaļuma regulēšanai bija domāts izmantot Alps RK27 Blue Velvet potenciometru, tomēr projektam ievelkoties parādījās brīvi līdzekļi. Es pamanīju vienu sludinājumu no Portugāles, kur cilvēks par 60$ tirgoja it kā neejošu uz relejiem bāzētu diskrēto skaļuma regulatoru. Twisted Pear Joshua Tree skaļuma regulatoram ir 128 soļi un atšķirībā no pasīvajiem diskrētajiem regulatoriem tas izmanto PIC kontrolieri, kas mēra potenciometra pretestību un attiecīgi pārslēdz septiņus relejus kādā no 128 slēgumiem. Pēc sūtījuma saņemšanas un plašu apskates nekādus tūlītējus defektus es piefiksēt nevarēju. Pats Portugālis dievojās, ka noteikti pārlodējot ir sabojājis kādu no relejiem, kas likās mazticami. Drošības pēc es pārlodēju visus septiņus relejus un šis process mani padarīja par ko līdzīgu atlodēšanas dievam. 7x8 kājiņu detaļu atlodēšanas nav pats vieglākais darbiņš. Pēc jaunu releju ielodēšanas problēma bija tā pati. Pārskatot shēmu un salīdzinot to ar lodējumu nonācu pie secinājuma, ka nupat 30LVL vērtus relejus esmu pārstrādājis vērtīgā pieredzē! Pie vainas bija idiotiska plates konstrukcija un alvas tiltiņš starp celiņiem, kuri dažreiz var savienoties, bet citureiz- nē. Veicot nelielas izmaiņas releju plate sāka darboties kā nākas. Te atkal parādījās cita problēma- kamēr es izmantoju Alps potenciometru ieeja vienmēr bija kaut nedaudz savienota ar zemi, bet diskrētā regulatora pēdējā solī tā pilnībā atvienojās no zemes, kas pastiprinātājam lika pamatīgi oscilēt. Pēc neilgām pārdomām izrādījās, ka platē ir paredzēta vieta rezistoram, kas savieno ieeju pret zemi.

Kā jau tas bieži sanāk pastiprinātājs ilgu laiku nogulēja uz galda izjauktā stāvoklī, jo klausīties to varēja un meklēt korpusu bija slinkums. Beigās es iegādājos Modushop Galaxy korpusu kopā ar skaļuma regulēšanas pogu un gumijas kājiņām. Ja godīgi tad korpusa projektēšana izrādījās daudz grūtāks uzdevums par pašu lodēšanu. Šeit kļūdoties bija risks izmest pamatīgu naudu, tāpēc sākotnēji izveidoju kartona maketus priekšējam un aizmugurējam panelim. Pārsteidzošā kārtā paneļi no frēzētavas atnāca bez īpašām kļūdām. Vienīgais, ka releju plati biju pielicis par tuvu slēdzim, kas pārslēdz aktīvo un pasīvo priekšpastiprināšanu.Montāžas laikā nācās pacīnīties arī ar dažādām zemējuma problēmām, kas radās dēļ korpusa anodējuma.

Tālāk lai runā bildes-

"Zarnas uz galda" stadija.


Un tagad jau zarnas kastē-


Bez pižonu štekeriem, protams, iztikt nevar.


Priekšskats-


Un te visa Dzidriņas Megasistēma kopā ar špickasti mēram un putekļiem priekšstatam, kā mans galds izskatās, kad nefoķēju pastiprinātājus.

----------


## RudeWolf

Secinājumi:

Ar skaņu esmu ļoti apmierināts. Pastiprinātājs noteikti nav neitrāls, jo salīdzinot ar Normunda Beta22 varēja just salīdzinoši pieklusinātus diapazona galus. Tīri detalizācijas ziņā Dynalo no Betas neiepalika. Skaņu es varētu raksturot kā nedaudz mīkstu ar uzsvaru uz vidējiem toņiem. Galīgais SE OTL nav, bet drīzāk skan kā labs kompromiss. Man Dynalo liekas ļoti piemērots ikdienas mūzikas klausīšanai, jo nedaudz pieklusinātās augšas neuzsver sibilantus/svilpjošus ierakstus. Pieļauju, ka ar pārāk "tumši" skanošām austiņām daudziem šī kombinācija varētu likties par miegainu. Tiesa, par spīti savai draudzīgajai dabai pastiprinātājs viegli ļauj saklausīt atšķirības starp skaņas avotiem. Tieši tāpat var dzirdēt arī trūkumus ierakstu kvalitātē un citur signāla ķēdē, tomēr pastiprinātaja skanējuma dēļ klausītājam pašam nākas piepūlēties lai šos defektus saklausītu. References klases aparatūra šādus trūkumus noteikti izgaismotu daudz spēcīgāk.

Piezīmes:

Manu Dynalo iespējams arī izmantot kā pasīvo vai aktīvo priekšpastiprinātāju. Ar divu polu ON-ON pārslēdzi var regulēt, vai signāls tiek paņemts pa taisno no skaņas regulatora, vai no pastiprinātāja izejām. Diskrētais skaļuma regulators ļāva ievērojami saīsināt ceļu, ko korpusa iekšienē mēro līnijas sprieguma signāls. Interesanti, ka gadījumā, ja pastiprinātāja ieejā nāk līdzstrāva to ir skaidri iespējams dzirdēt, jo skaļuma regulators pārslēdzot relejus izdod dzirdamu sprakšķēšanu. Nākotnē plānoju pārskatīt konstrukciju, jo ieklausoties ar ļoti jutīgām austiņām var dzirdēt 50Hz fonu. Ikdienā tas problēmas nerada.

Paldies visiem Elfas foruma biedriem, kas man jebkā palīdzēja šī projekta izstrādē. Īpašs paldies *Jurkinam*, bez kura pastiprinātājs gan jau būtu pamests pusratā ar izdegušiem gala tranzistoriem, *Kaspicham* par centieniem nostādīt mani uz zinību ceļa, *JDAT'am*, *Tornim* un *Isegrim'am* par komentāriem, *Osscaram* par latiņas uzstādīšanu korpusu lietās, *Normundam* par iespēju paklausīties kvalitatīvu audio tehniku _in anima_ un arī visiem tiem, ko gan jau esmu piemirsis.


Veiksmi arī visiem jaunajiem lodātējiem!

----------


## Jurkins

Nu es arī šajā procesā ieguvu jaunas zināšanas - nekad iepriekš nebiju sastapies (pat neklātienē kā šoreiz) ar daļēji izbliestiem p-n pārejas lauķiem. :: 

Klau, a bet kā Tev gāja ar tiem BUFiem Tavā DACā?

----------


## RudeWolf

Ar BUF'iem stāsts ir tāds, ka man ir bail ravēt ārā esošās detaļas, bet izdomāt elegantu risinājumu (lasi- pārskatīt shēmu) man drusku slinkums.

Un beigu beigās- ja es salīdzinu tīro bezbuferu skaņu ar buferēto pār-harmonisko bubināšanu, tad man jāsaka, ka patīk abas! Nekas, gan nākamajā vīkendā nonākšu pie reālas darbības.

----------


## Isegrim

Uzteicama centība un attiecīgs rezultāts! ::   Pietam lieliska pieredze gūta turpmākiem varoņdarbiem. Manu līdzpriecāšanos maķenīt aizēno tas, ka neesmu "austiņu" fans; parasti visi ieraksti tiek _māsterēti_ priekš skaļruņiem, tāpēc tos parasti klausos. Ar 'ausīm', protams, var ķert nianses, ko uz tupa skaļruņa pat nemanīsi...

----------


## RudeWolf

Jā, labas austiņas ir diezgan pamatīgs mikroskops, vinilu, piemēram, es uz ausīm klausīties nevaru- pārāk izteikti dzirdu visus sprakšķus. Tāpat arī esmu samierinājies ar to, ka no austiņām ir bezjēdzīgi gaidīt stereoskatuvi.

Tāpēc arī šogad ir padomā kādas dziedošās kastes uzgatavot. Jācer, ka no Kapsētas kurināšu!

----------


## Athlons

jā... smuki... apsveicu!...  ::  
tikai... priekš manis par lielu... drīzumā taps CAP + austiņu pastiprinātājs uz 10.3 x 8.5 cm platītes...  :: 
jautājums... vai ieslēgšanas pogu nedomā nomainīt kādreiz... imho, varēja būt smukāka... bet nu tas tik tā, piekasos...  :: 
šadi verķi, kas salikti no kitiem, gandrīz vienmēr izskatās smuki... lai gan to nevajag novērtēt par zemu... lai visu pareizi un smuki saliktu kopā, jāpielieto gan inženiertehniskā domā, gan jāpatērē zināms laiks... tas tiem, kas uzdrošināsies iepļūtīt, ka tas jau tikai atkārtošanas projekts... :P
turklāt autors ne mazums laika pavadījis debugojot savas un citu kļūdas, kas dod zināmu daudzumu zināšanu plus, kas nav mazsvarīgi, neaizvietojamu pieredzi...  ::  turklāt, ja vēl pašam patīk iegūtais galarezultāts...

----------


## RudeWolf

Gilmoram īstenībā visas plates ir baigi plašas, ar domu, ka DIY cilvēkam rūmas būs gana un nesaspiestība atvieglos lodēšanu. Tas mans patiprinātājs var tikt arī izpildīts šādā izskatā-



Pieļauju, ka ar smd risinājumiem mierīgi var iekļauties arī sērkociņu kastītes platībā. Jādomā tik, kā nodzesēt izeju. Sjorstrom Audio izplata plates austiņu stiprekļiem, ko es savam ļaunākajam ienaidniekam nenovēlētu lodēt...

----------


## Athlons

that's more like it...
un nemaz tik traki nav... bet jā d.i.y. noteikti foršāk ir lodēt plašas un neblīvi aizpildītas plates ar lielām detaļām...

----------


## RudeWolf

Runājot par ieslēgšanas/skaļuma regulēšanas pogām- tur vispār ir bardaks. Atrast reāli smuku ieslēgšanas pogu ir masīvi grūti. Manā skatījumā viselegantākais variants ir Bulgin tipa anti-vandāļu pogas, kas palaiž releju. Vienīgais, ka tādas jau ir simts ampiem.

Ja es galīgi gribētu pafantazēt, tad foršs risinājums būtu tāds baisi monolītisks dizains korpusam bez jebkādām pogām. Ieslēgšanai kalpotu dzīvsudraba slēdzis, kas noslēdz ķēdi, kad pastiprinātājs stāv taisni. Noloki priekšējās ķepiņas un amps izslēdzas. Hifilītiķi būtu autā, kad uzzinātu, ka strāva iet caur vintage dzīvsudrabu!

----------


## Jurkins

Nav tik traki ar to SMD (vismaz tā šķiet)  :: . Es te patrenējos uz/no vecām mātesplatēm mazos rezistoriņus un kondensatoriņus palodēt. Nezinu gan, kā ar pārkarsēšanu iesākumā būtu. Nez vai īsti veči to līmi lieto? It kā jau doma laba  - čiks, noliekam elementu vietā un tad ļogkim dvižeņijem ruki pielodējam. Bet nu es tikai teoretizēju. Un iemesls tam visam triviāls - nejauši nopirku dubultos tranīšus, bet kaut kā ar korpusiem fiška nogļučīja.

He, mans domu lidojums līdz dzīvsudrabam neaizgāja, bet līdzīgs bija - ar magnētu un herkonu.

Ja lietai pieiet no audiorastijas estētiskā  ::  viedokļa, tad vēl nav teikts, kura plate ir cmukāka - vai maza, mazītiņa ar saspiestiem elementiem divos stāvos no abām pusēm vai lielāka, kur elementi smuki grupējas un pa vidam uz melnā tekstolīta zeltīti rūnu raksti. ::

----------


## tornislv

Rūnu raxti, rūnu raxti! Liela plate galu galā par turīgumu liecina!  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Man arī liekas, ka dzīvsudrabs būtu ieteicamāks no tehniskā viedokļa, jo parastajiem (sausajiem) mehāniskajiem slēdžiem kontaktiem saslēdzoties notiek mikro-tirināšanās, kas neesot veselīgi kondiķiem.



Vienīgais, ka uz kuģa nevarēs klausīties.

----------


## normundss

> Runājot par ieslēgšanas/skaļuma regulēšanas pogām- tur vispār ir bardaks. Atrast reāli smuku ieslēgšanas pogu ir masīvi grūti. Manā skatījumā viselegantākais variants ir Bulgin tipa anti-vandāļu pogas, kas palaiž releju. Vienīgais, ka tādas jau ir simts ampiem.


 Pārstāvot ideju, ka smukākais slēdzi ir neredzams slēdzis, iesaku vismaz barošanas slēdzi likt kastei aizmugurē.  Var arī likt mazo klavierslēdzīti apakšā aiz priekšējā paneļa, kā bija uztaisīts Primare I30 stipreklim.  Tad tikai vajag pielikt pietiekami augstas kājas, lai var pabāzt savus resnos pirkstus starp galdu un korpusu  ::

----------


## normundss

> Secinājumi:
> 
> Ar skaņu esmu ļoti apmierināts. Pastiprinātājs noteikti nav neitrāls, jo salīdzinot ar Normunda Beta22 varēja just salīdzinoši pieklusinātus diapazona galus. Tīri detalizācijas ziņā Dynalo no Betas neiepalika. Skaņu es varētu raksturot kā nedaudz mīkstu ar uzsvaru uz vidējiem toņiem. Galīgais SE OTL nav, bet drīzāk skan kā labs kompromiss. Man Dynalo liekas ļoti piemērots ikdienas mūzikas klausīšanai, jo nedaudz pieklusinātās augšas neuzsver sibilantus/svilpjošus ierakstus. Pieļauju, ka ar pārāk "tumši" skanošām austiņām daudziem šī kombinācija varētu likties par miegainu. Tiesa, par spīti savai draudzīgajai dabai pastiprinātājs viegli ļauj saklausīt atšķirības starp skaņas avotiem. Tieši tāpat var dzirdēt arī trūkumus ierakstu kvalitātē un citur signāla ķēdē, tomēr pastiprinātaja skanējuma dēļ klausītājam pašam nākas piepūlēties lai šos defektus saklausītu. References klases aparatūra šādus trūkumus noteikti izgaismotu daudz spēcīgāk.


 Jā, es arī domāju, ka Dynalo mīkstinātās augšas padara to par ikdienā vieglāk lietojamu pastiprinātāju salīdzinot ar Beta22.  Beta ir trakoti jutīga pret visādām drazām. Gan pret montāžu (pārtaisīju 2 reizes līdz skanējums kļuva ciešams), gan pret netīru barošanu pašam pastiprinātājam un priekšā stāvošajam DACam, gan pret DACa džiterlietām.  Dynalo visas šitās problēmas padara daudz vieglāk ignorējamas.  Bet, ja saliek barošanas filtrus visur priekšā pakaļā un kurbulē DACu caur reklokeri, tad es teikšu, ka Beta skan labāk  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Nū, Beta kopā ar Bifeli skanēja ļoti iespaidīgi! It īpaši ar to reklokeri. Runājot par Sabre 9018 DACu- Androņikovam nesen bija interesants dokuments, kur viņš stāstīja, kā cīnījies ar 9018 un, to, kā no tā varētu izspiest lielāko daļu potenciāla.

P.S. Tagad ieliku Parasoundam OPA314/BUF634 kompozītu izejā un skan daudz labāk kā bez bufera.

----------


## Jurkins

OPAs uz panelīšiem saliki? Ja jā, tad tagad var ar izvirtībām nodarboties - maukt iekšā visādus LME, LT un AD.

----------


## Jurkins

> Beta ir trakoti jutīga pret visādām drazām. Gan pret montāžu (pārtaisīju 2 reizes līdz skanējums kļuva ciešams), gan pret netīru barošanu pašam pastiprinātājam un priekšā stāvošajam DACam, gan pret DACa džiterlietām.


  Normundss, Betai shēmā ir viena konkrētā figņa, ja es pareizi atceros. Barošanā stāv it kā aktīvie filtri, bet tur, kur jābūt rezistoram (obligāti), ir ielikts strāvas avots uz feta. Tas ir absolūts 3,14ģec. Tas, ka tāds mezgls neuzlabo neko ir viennozīmīgi. Jautājums ir par to, vai nepadara sliktāk.

CR7 un CR9 obligāti laukā. Un vietā rezistoru.

----------


## RudeWolf

Jap, ieliku labos panelīšus ar apaļajām kājiņām. Vienīgais, ka vienu BUF'u izmēģinājumu procesa laikā nocepu un tagad būs laikam jauns jāuzsūta, lai visiem četriem kanāliem būtu buferi.

----------


## normundss

> Normundss, Betai shēmā ir viena konkrētā figņa, ja es pareizi atceros. Barošanā stāv it kā aktīvie filtri, bet tur, kur jābūt rezistoram (obligāti), ir ielikts strāvas avots uz feta. Tas ir absolūts 3,14ģec. Tas, ka tāds mezgls neuzlabo neko ir viennozīmīgi. Jautājums ir par to, vai nepadara sliktāk.
> 
> CR7 un CR9 obligāti laukā. Un vietā rezistoru.


 Paldies, kad izdomāšu atkal tur līst iekšā, noteikti pamēģināšu.

----------


## Jurkins

Vienīgais, kas mani izbrīna, ka neviens tam nav pievērsis uzmanību. Jo aktīvais filtrs ir būtībā shēmtehnikas pamatelements, nu tāpat kā opampa invertējošais slēgums.
Un autori arī labie. Vai nu tā ir atklāta ņirgāšanās par DIYistiem vai nu nezinu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Mani klausījumi turpinās!

Sestdien pie sevis uz mērīšanās sesiju biju ataicinājis biedru no cita foruma un šis bija paņēmis līdzi diezgan interesantu tehniku. t.sk. DAC'u ODAC un elfieša Ziga pašbūvēto hibrīdpastiprinātāju. ODAC bija diezgan spējīgs nieciņš un to noteikti varu ieteikt kā parocīgu aizstājēju datora iebūvētajai skaņas kartei. Interesanta ODAC iterācija ir cDAC+, kas būtībā ir tas pats ES9023 čips, kas datus saņem no USB izolatora un tam ir iespēja pievienot kvalitatīvu barošanas bloku. Domāju, ka kādreiz varētu ar tādu paķēmoties pieslēdzot pie kāda super tīra barošanas avota.

Īstenībā lielākais pārsteigums bija Ziga stipreklis! Ļoti kvalitatīvi nostrādāts un skaņa arī līmenī! Man pirms šī nebija pārāk laba pieredze ar hibrīdpastiprinātājiem, bet šis mieloja ar labu skaņu! Skaņa varbūt par mata tiesu mazāk detalizēta kā manam Dynalo, bet bass un augšas izteiktākas.

Interesanti bija salīdzināt!

----------

